# Thank You Cleo Hogan!



## wildforager (Oct 4, 2011)

Your tips have resulted in a successful trapout. I'm currently pulling off live bees and adding them to another weaker hive. All is well.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Glad it is working for you. Hope it is cooler there, than it is here.

cchoganjr


----------



## wildforager (Oct 4, 2011)

Haha, yea, its been pretty warm here. I've been washing my bee suit on a regular basis to remove the sweat and the dirt from all the cutouts I've been doing lately. It sure is nice to have this trapout. I can add those bees to the hives that need help. Hope you're having fun with the bees these days as well.....despite the heat.


----------

